# جديد ..ملفات اكسل رائعه لحساب مناسيب الميول وعمل ركوست بها مباشره (عباره عن صفحتين)



## mr_1811 (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
معادلات اكسل رائعه جدا 
للاجرجيت - والسب جريت 2-والسب جريت 1 ......الخ 
كل ما عليك ان تغير p.g.l وتكتب بدايه الاستيشن فقط 
سوف يخرج كل الميول على الخط وتقدر تتحكم بالمسافه بين الاستيكات وبعضها 
والاجمل انك بتلاقى فى الصفحه الثانيه من الاكسل 
ركوست جاهز للطباعه بالبيانات بتاعتك 
ملحوظه . الملف جاهز للطريق هاى واى يعنى مش طريق مزدوج
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله واتمنى


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (5 مارس 2013)

زادك المولى من علمة


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مارس 2013)

وبارك فيك يااخى الكريم نورت 
اخى السندباد المساحي


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مارس 2013)

علي سليم متولي قال:


> مشكورررررررررر


شكرااااااا لمرورك


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مارس 2013)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> زادك المولى من علمة



وزادك من فضله اشكرك للمرور اخى عبد العزيز


----------



## عبدالله الربيدي (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من الخير


----------



## moatef (14 مارس 2013)

ممتاز شغل رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

عبدالله الربيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من الخير



وبارك فيك اخى
وزادك من فضله 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

moatef قال:


> ممتاز شغل رائع تسلم ايدك




الرائع مرورك وليس الشغل 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

محمد الجفري قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك اخى اشكرك للمرور


----------



## mr_1811 (19 مارس 2013)

عبدالله الربيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من الخير



وبارك فيك اخى 
وزادك من فضله


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 مارس 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الملف


----------



## mr_1811 (6 أبريل 2013)

نورت اخى 
اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## abu fanny (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك...........


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (20 أبريل 2013)

abu fanny قال:


> جزاك الله خير ووفقك...........



اشكرك للمرو اخى تحيتى لك


----------



## mr_1811 (20 أبريل 2013)

احمد حسن سيد قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك مثله اخى الكريم اشكرك جدا


----------



## mr_1811 (20 أبريل 2013)

metkal قال:


> بارك الله بك



وبارك فيك اخى 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (20 أبريل 2013)

الشمس الساطعه قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك بمثل مادعيت اشكرك اخى للمرور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (21 أبريل 2013)

hamdy khedawy قال:


> بارك الله فيك




وبارك فيك اخى 

تحيتى لمرورك


----------



## Ahmed Bashkeel (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخوي 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mr_1811 (22 أبريل 2013)

ابو يحيى السوري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



وجزاك الله مثله 
اشكرك جدا


----------



## علي الدبس (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................


----------



## jsamhouri (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedalbaz (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مالودا (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فواز الجبوري (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ... بعد البدعة التي سنجربها اليوم .. ( ضع ردا ليتسنى لك مشاهدة الرابط ) .. ايه .. دعنا نرى و نبري اقلامنا ثم نرجع اليكم .. و جزاكم الله خيرا أن نشرتم هنا.. فرب مبلغ اوعى من سامع


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رضا صبيح (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا ، بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## حسام عبد الله (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عمرو الرصاصى (6 فبراير 2014)

_مشكورررررررررر_​


----------



## الاموي الدمشقي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## pepo petr (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## طالب المعرفه (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed alkholy (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## mohamed alkholy (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nizar zd (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sashmo (10 فبراير 2014)

رائعة ---- الف شكر


----------



## mannnooo30 (10 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## SOKAR101 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kamel2103 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eman2015 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمدعليوة (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك وكل عام وأنت بخير
​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مشششششكورررررر


----------



## kamel2103 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazem20052010 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ملف حميل شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## أبوتقي (25 مارس 2015)

[h=2]ملفات رائعه وشكرا جزيلا لك[/h]


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من الخير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (22 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (23 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_2011 (1 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

